# Ester 3-way Herbicide Recommendation



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

Based on a video Matt Martin did a while back - and probably common knowledge in the pro arena - an ester 3-way is going to work much better than the standard amine 3-way when temps are below 65 degrees.

The amine 3-way that I use is Vessel (generic Trimec), and wondering if anyone can suggest a generic (ie cheaper) ester 3-way? Matt mentions Battleship, Escalade, and Momentum in the video, so basically looking for a generic version of one of those that comes in a small size (1 gal or less), in the $30/quart range, but google isn't coming up with much.

I do have plenty of Sulfentrazone and Triclopyr, if people have had decent success mixing 1 or both of those with an amine 3-way? Just would prefer an ester form off the shelf for the convenience of not having to mix and "tank test" multiple products.

Thanks!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I usually just use the amine 3 way and spike it with triclopyr. You can add your sulfentrazone if you want and also carfentrazone to help with quicker burndown. I like to add AMS first to help bind any minerals in the water and lower the ph. You can also add citric acid to bring the ph under 6 or even closer to 5 to help increase penetration. Perhaps the addition of a MSO or COC too. This will be a pretty hot mix but in the cooler weather, you should still see good results.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Speedzone is tough to beat and available in small package sizes.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Speedzone is what you'll want. I personally have begun mixing my own. I've been able to reduce my cost to $10.75 per acre.


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks guys. Saw that Speedzone comes in a 20oz, so I'll give that a shot. Probably will try the amine/sulfentrazone/triclopyr mix too, and see which works best, especially since I have some nutsedge popping up, that I assume the Speedzone won't take down.


----------



## beastcivic (Mar 26, 2018)

I'll agree, SpeedZone is good stuff. Might want to consider the gallon size though, you'll pay about 3x as much for it, but you're getting over 6x as much concentrate.


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

@beastcivic definitely agree, and would normally go that route, but after we finished going through all of our 2018 spending and my wife realized I spent over $2500 last year on equipment and lawn chemicals/fert, I'm on a strict $100/month budget this season lol . So, unfortunately have to be a little penny wise and pound foolish to start the season since I need a few different things right now


----------



## beastcivic (Mar 26, 2018)

Hoosier said:


> my wife realized I spent over $2500 last year on equipment and lawn chemicals/fert,


Ouch! Yeah, I don't blame you. My annual spending is less than 20% of that, so I can justify buying in bulk since it typically lasts me years.


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

high leverage said:


> Speedzone is what you'll want. I personally have begun mixing my own. I've been able to reduce my cost to $10.75 per acre.


Any recipe?


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

32oz per acre of 88.4% 2,4-D ester 
4 oz of 50.2% Dicamba 
1 oz of Carfentrazone

You can get everything from here https://feedersgrain.com


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

high leverage said:


> 32oz per acre of 88.4% 2,4-D ester
> 4 oz of 50.2% Dicamba
> 1 oz of Carfentrazone
> 
> You can get everything from here https://feedersgrain.com


Thanks!! Is this the right carfentrazone? 23%?

https://feedersgrain.com/products/aim-ec-herbicide


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

1mjbrierley said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> > 32oz per acre of 88.4% 2,4-D ester
> ...


yes


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

high leverage said:


> I personally have begun mixing my own. I've been able to reduce my cost to $10.75 per acre.





high leverage said:


> 32oz per acre of 88.4% 2,4-D ester
> 4 oz of 50.2% Dicamba
> 1 oz of Carfentrazone 23%
> You can get everything from here https://feedersgrain.com


@high leverage feedersgrain.com does not seem to carry these any more. Is there somewhere else you are buying from now?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The last time high leverage was on the site was in dec2019. I don't think you will get an answer from him.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Anyone else have recommendations? $10.75 is an incredibly low price per acre


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

@Automate I have no idea on a home cocktail, but would just add that SpeedZone tends to become hard to find at this time of year, so if you need some to cover you before you get a home brew I'd look sooner rather than later.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

@AndyS Thanks,

Soon it will be warm enough to use an amine herbicide but I would like to stock up for my winter supply
https://extension.psu.edu/amines-or-esters-which-should-you-use#:~:text=2%2C%204%2DD%20and%20other,higher%20vapor%20pressures%20than%20amines.&text=Ester%20formulations%20are%20typically%20more,with%20the%20plant's%20waxy%20cuticle.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Automate i just noticed that you have Bermuda. This post is in the cool season side, so be careful with the recommendations since I don't know if they are safe for your grass type.

For really cheap sources for herbicides, try to find a local co-op or farm supply store. Sometimes feed stores also have herbicides.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

@g-man Thanks, I'm going to check out a local farm supply store near me. It's the old fashion type that does not list what they sell online.

Yes, Speedzone is rated for Bermuda turf.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes, those old fashioned types normally have the cheap stuff.


----------



## varmint65 (Feb 23, 2021)

If you have a Rural King nearby, you can grab 2.5 gallons of ester base 2-4-D for $55.
https://www.ruralking.com/catalog/product/view/id/22687

Regards,
Will


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

@varmint65 Thanks, I don't normally hang-out in the Cool Season forum but it's nice to see it's just as helpful as the warm season one.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

varmint65 said:


> If you have a Rural King nearby, you can grab 2.5 gallons of ester base 2-4-D for $55.
> https://www.ruralking.com/catalog/product/view/id/22687
> 
> Regards,
> Will


@varmint65 I went to Rural King today for the first time ever. Some of the deals on lawn products are insane!


----------

